# rc10 ds help



## stymye (Jan 3, 2005)

help I want to install a new body on my old RC10DS ..what bodys will fit
..it is a 1/10 street car..

would a 200mm body fit? the car has adjustable footprint/length.

I need a body for it and it's ready to run again

thanks


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

measure the tracking width of the tires - 200mm is approx. 7.9 inches...which I believe will fit those just fine.

I think the 190mms were too narrow - (been a while since I've seen a DS - )


----------



## FasterLouder (Dec 1, 2007)

Any 1/10th scale 200mm body will fit your DS.
I sold my DS a few years ago and miss it something aweful


----------

